# A project I have completed before New Year's



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

Basically a good friend of mine decided to move out of his parents house. He gathered up some money through out the years and has good credit. Since the real estate is a little unstable, he knocked off 50 grand off of asking price and invested the difference back into it. Him and his girlfriend are perfectionists, so it was a really interesting project. 

Anyway, took us a good 10 weeks and a pound of brain cells to get it perfect, on budget and on time. 

Some before and after pictures. 

The bedroom
















The Living room




































I have an idea on how to resize the pictures, but have no time right now. Don't hesitate to note that if they are too large... I will find time to edit them. 

Alex K


----------



## BC_Painter (Feb 14, 2010)

Some nice before and after pics:thumbsup:


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

Bathroom and Kitchen and some woodwork accordingly











































The paint used was all Duration from Sherman Williams. 

Woodwork was stained with MinWax Red Mahogany, top coated with High-Build Satin Varnish. 

I love the day we lift all plastic and masking paper.

Alex K.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

not a fan of the kitchen, but that living room is teh secks all the way!! Looks very nice man, thanks for sharing!


----------



## aaron61 (Apr 29, 2007)

Wow...what a difference!!


----------



## WisePainter (Dec 27, 2008)

Completely nice! Love the contemporary touches to the different areas, someone was serious when they designed the changes.


----------



## Royal LLC (Mar 4, 2010)

Thanks so much to all for such positive responses and comments. 

It took me so long to post all of it up yesterday. I looked at the clock and it was 4 am when I was done. Snoozed my alarm 4 or 5 times to finally wake up. :no:

I will post up some more detailed pictures of the bathroom (my favorite) a little later. At the time I was taking them, I had to be real quick.

As for design:

The project was a lot of fun and headache at the same time. My buddy asked me to place a bid on new drywall, skim coat and the paint job. After he shopped around and didn't find someone who fit his expectations, he came around to ask me for some advice. Me and him set down and I broke everything down to him. Since he had no idea about renovation he asked me to manage the whole project and I have taken on the challenge. 
We came up with style and "design". I planned things out for him as much as it was possible, while I was busy with my other project. He made up his mind on many things, left some for later. But most things changed to one degree or another and we had to figure things out in the process, as usual. Usually my clients develop a champagne taste during a project, he and his girl were not an exception. Little by little they went a good 35% over budget, buying designer materials and finding "better" products. 

The plumbing, wiring, kitchen cabinets and floor restoration went to other subs. The woodwork I have taken care of myself, gave me a chance to put my carpentry skills to the test. The tile work was done by a good friend of mine that happened to be not busy at that time. 

All scheduled work was completed in October, took us 10 weeks of hard work. 

After all was done, he sees a stone accent wall somewhere in a magazine. He finds a guy that gives him a NICE price on that California Drystack. He starts laying it down himself saying "Eh, its the easiest thing ever Alex! I bought liquid nail from Home Depot and knock it out myself in 2 days! Oh, do you have a angle grinder by the way?!"
The next weekend I rent a wetsaw and buy 8 bags of thinset at Home Depot and mask everything off, lay everything out onto the wall. Too bad that nice salesman that was so good with the price didn't care to know that 180 stone panels he sold us were not 144 sq. inches (1 sq. ft.) but 12 sq. inches smaller, which left me 6 panels short at the end. 
We have completed the wall the day before New Years, leaving that project in past decade.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Some great before and afters, those should go on the site. They did a great job refinishing those floors. Not a big fan of galley kithens but it looks nice.


----------

